# 75 Gallon High Tech Rimless



## Noddy (Mar 2, 2019)

Hi everyone, this is the beginning of my tank journal. I ordered a custom rimless 75 gallon from Miracles in Orangeville. The turn around time was about 6 weeks which gave me plenty of time to decide a plan of action. I had a 90 gallon planted tank with a built in overflow and sump, but this time I have decided to just use a cannister filter with stainless lily pipes. The light is a 48 inch Fluval Planted 3.0 LED with plans for pressurized C02 system. Substrate is ADA Amazonia as a dry start with Monte Carlo, S. Repens, AR Mini, and C. Wendtti Brown.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Links to photos don't work. At least not for me.


----------



## Noddy (Mar 2, 2019)

Sorry still trying to figure it out


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks nice dude
You should add more hardscape and you may need an extra light. The tank looks deep. Pressurized co2?
Out of curiosity what did the tank set you back at?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Noddy (Mar 2, 2019)

iamaloner said:


> Looks nice dude
> You should add more hardscape and you may need an extra light. The tank looks deep. Pressurized co2?
> Out of curiosity what did the tank set you back at?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


trying to keep it simple, sent you a PM


----------



## Noddy (Mar 2, 2019)

*Monte Carlo And S. Repens After One Week*


----------



## Noddy (Mar 2, 2019)

*AR Mini and C. Wendtii Brown Planted Today*

Took delivery of C. Wendtii Brown and AR. Mini today, hope they like dry start lol


----------



## Noddy (Mar 2, 2019)

*AR Mini and C. Wendtii Brown*


----------



## Noddy (Mar 2, 2019)

*Week 2 Of Dry Start*

Here is the dry start progress after week two. I also wired up a temperature controller.


----------



## Noddy (Mar 2, 2019)

*Dry Start After 3 Weeks*


----------

